# Washing down or installing a well



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 15, 2010)

We are putting a well at the camp, we are in McIntosh Co and the water table is around 22 feet.  We have gone down 30 ft ( 3,  10' joints of conduit used to wash down the hole).  

Getting down to the water is no problem,  question is what type setup should we use to get it out of the ground.  I was thinking of using a casing with screen pipe and then use a draw pipe w/ foot  check valve inside of it  attached to the pump.  Should we go the full 30 ft to give us a " reservior",  so to speak, to draw out of  in case the water table drops in dry years?   
I have this type of set up at home on my sprinklers and during El Nino drought I had trouble with surging cause the well was not recovering quick enough after the water table dropped. I measured down to the water once and lowered my draw pipe  and it helped but as the drought wore on ( 4 years)  I had more trouble. I never completely ran out but i didn't have enough to run my sprinklers without attaching my city water to the pump and running it a little also at the same time.  Now that we have normal rainfall amounts and the WT is back up,  I have no problems.

Another guy says all we need is a well point  and pipe and just draw straight out of the ground... only problenm I see with this is,  his experience was with wells he drove down and only had pitcher pumps attached to.  We'd like to have both a hand pump and a small irrigation pump that can be plugged into a generator for water pressure.  We talked about piping it where could could valve out one and use the other since the generator may not always be at the camp (like in the off season). With the driven wellsI've always heard you had to pump out a basin and some times they will collapse and start pumping a lot of sand etc.  I want to do it once and be as trouble free as possible without having to hire it out.

thanks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 15, 2010)

I lived in SE Ga for several years, and everyone I know used just a sand point, and drew directly from the ground.  That was with irrigation/shallow well pumps.  If you have a pressure tank, that should take care of any low water situations, as long as water is above the point.  I never heard of a basin --not saying that it's not done -- but everyone I know just washed in the pipe and hooked a pump up to it.


----------



## bmhayes (Jun 15, 2010)

We have been thinking about doing this at our club.  I found this website and this guy seems like he has thought of everything.  The video's he has up are very informative, almost to informative, but very helpful. 
http://www.drillyourownwell.com/index.htm


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jun 20, 2010)

bmhayes said:


> We have been thinking about doing this at our club.  I found this website and this guy seems like he has thought of everything.  The video's he has up are very informative, almost to informative, but very helpful.
> http://www.drillyourownwell.com/index.htm



Thanks for the link , thats exactly what I had in mind.


----------

